# Back and Checking In -



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Hello all!

I just wanted everyone to know that I am back home from my vacation - however I have not been on much and may not be for a little bit longer.....

our trip was excellent - to the point that I did not want to come home and almost didn't. If it wasn't for the livestock - I would have stayed and found a job and a place to live.... It was terribly hard to leave but I was so happy to see my babies.

Anyway, we got home to a very sick dog - so I have been nursing her at home - but I think that it is "time". She is an 11 year old Rott and has been in the family since she was 6 weeks old with my husband and the last 5 1/2 years with me since my husband and I have been together. I wanted to take her in over the weekend - but hubby wouldn't - so I put my foot down and said that she is going in regardless today. I have a feeling that I will be coming back from the vet alone today - as I am suspecting a cancerous tumor in her abdomen.

So anyway - since we have been home I have been depressed, working with a sick dog, cleaning up the pens from being gone, and trying to "spring clean" my house (which should have been done in spring - hehehe). 

If anyone is interested - I am going to have about 1/2 my herd for sale as soon as kidding in complete 1 October. I am starting to look at cutting back in anticipation of possibly moving to Louisiana in 2-3 years (I know Brandi - quit jumping up and down!!! :ROFL: )

Sorry I haven't been around much - just have to deal with these things - Miss you all :grouphug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry about your Rot ...I know what you are going through I had to put down my Rot...it was his time.....it isn't easy ....my heart goes out to you.... :hug:

So happy your vacation went well.....glad to have you back safe and sound....take your time to get your life straightened out... we've got your back .... :hug:



> (I know Brandi - quit jumping up and down!!! :ROFL: )


 LOL :ROFL:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Just got back from the vet - just as I suspected - Zena has cancer. Her liver and spleen are extremely enlarged and hard (should be very small and soft - liver typically is not even palpatable because it is up under the rib cage). He said that if the organs did not have a tumor in them - then they had them surrounding the organs.

Zena will be put to sleep tonight after work when my husband can come say goodbye. :sigh:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Allison...good to have you back! :hug: I am so so very sorry about Zena. :hug: That is so hard to let go when it's their "time". :hug: :hug:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

awww thats so sad. im sorry for you guys. what a hard decision. :hug:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

I am very sorry about Zena Allison :hug: 



And everyone better LOOK OUT! Allison is moving to the south!!!!  :leap: Bad BAD combination.... BAD BAD BAD :greengrin: hehehehe we are going to have so much fun :shades:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Trust me ya'all - she has already planned out where I am going to live, where I am going to work, and everything - oh and my vacation next year - LOL! :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

who me???????? :angel2: I have no clue what you are talking about..... :shades:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

welcome home -- I know how you feel about the south, was jsut there adn didnt want to return to NJ 

Sorry about Zena :hug: :tears:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awww, Allison, I am so sorry that Zena is leaving you :hug: She will be in a much better place just waiting to see you again, I know how hard it has been for you and to make such an unselfish decision for her is evewn harder :hug:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you all. Zena left us at 6 pm PST tonight. She laid her head in my lap and was watching daddy pet her as she went to sleep. She tried to fight it a bit - but she knew that it was her time to.

Thanks everyone - I will find a pic and post it tomorrow

:grouphug:


----------



## grandmajo (Oct 14, 2008)

Oh Allison, I am so sorry for your loss! :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so.. very sorry about ...Zena..  ..my whole heart... goes out to... you ..Zena..and your family....it is never easy.. to say goodbye to a beloved pet....they are such a big part ...of the family.. :hug: ray:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Here are a couple pics of our girl -


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

she is pretty! like that hat :wink:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Awww...she looked like such a sweet girl...sorry for your loss. :hug:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

That was on Luna's first birthday!!! Neither of them appriciated those hats - but it was cute


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Awww....how precious...very beautiful..  ....and I see that smile of hers.... thanks for sharing that with us.... :hug:


----------

